# New Member..here's the crew



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Azureus..Ocean
Leucomelas..Bumble
Blue Auratus..Rocket
Powder Blue Tinc....Skylar
Citronella...not named yet
















New addition today! In the acclimation Viv.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Glad to see u care so much for the hobby......................................... :?


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Trey said:


> Glad to see u care so much for the hobby......................................... :?


Ditto


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Sure do ...these boys are almost 2...The powder blue is about only 5 months old and the little Citronella 
just came home today..He is in the acclimation tank...you can
see him on the left..::


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Uummm Skylar, you do know that all these frogs can hybridize right? Are you taking the necessary precautions to make sure that they do not produce any offspring?

Luke


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

amphibianfreak said:


> Trey said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see u care so much for the hobby......................................... :?
> ...



glad you guys show your age...


those frogs are looking good and healthy!


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Skylar,

Thanks for letting me know there is another Houstonian here 

I was going to poke around and see who else was in the area. I think there is at least one other member with Houston listed as their location. If you are interested perhaps we could start a local PDF group. I can check with the Houston Zoo about using their facilities to meet. I know the herp club meets there, and I am a member of the zoo, so I think using their facilities may be one of the benefits. They have a pretty neat dart frog display if you haven't seen it already, you should.

At any rate, let me know. I am in the museum district about .5 mile from the zoo, but I spend almost every weekday morning in the Heights.

Marcos


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

tkavan01 said:


> amphibianfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Trey said:
> ...


Nor did he mention anything about attempting to breed them and obtain tadpoles.

Nice looking frogs.

M.N


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Moe...As far as breeding...I had the males neutered and the females spayed...lol 
Blort,
I also am a member at the zoo...My son is 5 and we are regulars there...I really like your idea of a meeting there..No, I have not made any arrangements for offspring...As I said they are almost 2...so i think if they were to breed they would have already..Frankly,
I hope they don't.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

they look good but i dont like the idea of having so many different species in a single tank.


----------



## ManofMusic (Aug 31, 2004)

You know, I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything, and I know we've all had this discussion before, but that sentiment has already been expressed, even in this post. It is understood that some people frown on such species mixing, but some don't. If that's the way Skylar wants to do things, let him do it. He said he's not going to breed them, if he did nobody would buy the offspring anyway, and the frogs look healthy to me. Let's not scare off any more "new members" with our closed-minded judgements.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

> glad you guys show your age...


 What's that suppost to mean?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

From how he wrote I think he has all males, so no hybridizing there, but once again thats an assumption.

Ryan

I beleive that coment he made was an insult....Saying your imature.
Could be wrong.


Ryan


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Ryan said:


> I beleive that coment he made was an insult....Saying your imature.
> Could be wrong.


If thats the case then he couldn't be more wrong. I forgive him though.


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

ManofMusic said:


> You know, I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything, and I know we've all had this discussion before, but that sentiment has already been expressed, even in this post. It is understood that some people frown on such species mixing, but some don't. If that's the way Skylar wants to do things, let him do it. He said he's not going to breed them, if he did nobody would buy the offspring anyway, and the frogs look healthy to me. Let's not scare off any more "new members" with our closed-minded judgements.



Bingo!!!!! you guys jumped down his throat rather quickly, when as manofmusic pointed out there's really no need to so so, so why do you have to go ahead and do it?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> Citronella...not named yet


Everyone knows that it's bad luck to have a dart without a name. How will it know to come when you call it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

*How to tell sex?*

How do i sex the frog..I have a new Citronela and want another one..
Here is the one I have..not a great pic..sorry


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

You can sex tincs well using toe pad size, but you would need to get an infocus closeup of it.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Wasnt trying to jump down his throat, but i do have a right to voice my opinion on the matter. People can do what they want with mixing, im not telling anyone that they cant; however that does not mean i have to agree with it, or keep quiet. Not trying to make enemies here, but how would he have all males if he cant sex frogs?

He could have bought them as sexed adults........ im just thinking out loud.

Thanks for reading my rambling immature thoughts :lol: Just kidding, dont hate me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Trey..appreciate your opinion...don't need it..but appreciate it!
..No harm done!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, My big frogs are all males...I was needing to sex my new tiny Citronella before I added another one..... They are too small for me to use the toe pad method.....so I added the other one anyway...
P.S. My 5 year old son names our frogs...So now there is
Ocean..Azurres
Bumble...Leuc.
Skylar...Powder blue Tinc
Rocket...Blue Aratus
and now
Spot and Skip are the Citronellas.
Quick question...will Citronellas colors change as they grow...Never seen them this dark of Blue?


----------

